# What does your garage look like?? Heres mine...



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

you got some cool stuff and ur garage is pretty oraginzed. wait untill u see Slightlymad's garage....lol


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

That's what a garage looks like........may be if I could get in mine I would be able to see my stuff.Oh ya cool stuff.....I see you have some room on the floor for some more skulls.........can't get enough skulls.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

That vampire is really cool. I love all your stuff!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's about what our basement is getting to look like, only not near as many skulls.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice props. I really love the vampire.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I'll clean it later, right now I'm busy


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I dont have a pic but I just pulled out my 17 tubs and they all lined up so I can start
setting up as soon as hang lights and stuff.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

My garage is neat but my spare bedroom is full of stuff. 

I am soooooo jealous of your props, Meltdown. I have had such financial issues the last few years that I haven't been able to expand the way I'd like.


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

HAHA...thats cool I have all mine in the house in different rooms. The garage has all the other toys (i.e. quads and a dirt bike )


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

lol mine's a mess....


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

here's mine as of this morning... probably kick the cabriolet out today or next weekend. (she's a garage queen - halloween is the only time of the year she sleeps outside)


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

WOW you guys are neat. Mine looks like some of my zombies came to life


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

my garage has 8 foot black walls.. and strobe lights.. and severed heads.. and different themed rooms.. pics soon


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Heres mine from last year during the sale.
Ill have to try and get some more up to date ones. STill no room though to park the cars in there....sorry honey...lol


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is mine. Looks way to sparse for Halloween being less than 2 weeks away!


----------

